# two years to register.



## yasmin tt (Oct 6, 2008)

Just registered. Only took two years. We have an Avus Silver TT Quattro Sport with the seats that my wife wont sit on unless she wears jeans.

Brilliant car, got it in May 2005 and is just like the day it left the factory. I decided on the day we got it that we would keep it forever, so we bought a Mk 2 Golt GTI to use as daily transport.

Look forward now to finding out all this stuff from you guys that I never new about owning and running a TT.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

yasmin tt said:


> Just registered. Only took two years. We have an Avus Silver TT Quattro Sport with the seats that my wife wont sit on unless she wears jeans.
> 
> Brilliant car, got it in May 2005 and is just like the day it left the factory. I decided on the day we got it that we would keep it forever, so we bought a Mk 2 Golt GTI to use as daily transport.
> 
> Look forward now to finding out all this stuff from you guys that I never new about owning and running a TT.


Nice choice of the bread - I want an Avis QS!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome qS and a mk2 Golf GTI a man with taste


----------



## yasmin tt (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry Guys, I have to admit to being a bit deliquent of late. My imput has been pretty poor to date however I am really looking forward to getting out and about this year with the car. Hopefully there will be some decent opportunities.

Next step is to get a couple of pictures posted. We took the car around the North York Moors towards the end of last year and got some great pictures next to the beach at Redcar. Will get them on asap.

Cheers

Yasmin tt


----------



## yasmin tt (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## yasmin tt (Oct 6, 2008)

This is our QS at Redcar on Sea. Top roads, Great Day.

Yasmin


----------



## yasmin tt (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Day's


----------



## yasmin tt (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Very nice! Welcome to the family!


----------

